# I'm available to sub in NJ



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

Like the title says, I'm available for sub work in NJ, Middlesex and Union counties. Normally I would have been plowing for the shop, but I got laid off 2 weeks ago. Hopefully we get the storm they're talking about this weekend.

Thanks,
Artie
(908)531-5319 9AM-9PM
[email protected]


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

I forgot to add, if nothing is available locally I am willing to travel.


----------

